# Kissing after oral



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I don't think it's weird. Wife goes down on me and then we kiss.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

snowbum said:


> Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


I have no issue with it, but I have no issue with damn near anything involving sex with my wife. 

To me it is all about the sharing of sex. There is no gross or disgusting.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

If it's only my own brand, just a little, but for the sake of the love of my wife, I can handle a smidgen.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I have no issue with it, but I have no issue with damn near anything involving sex with my wife.
> 
> To me it is all about the sharing of sex. There is no gross or disgusting.


I believe that nothing is weird or off limits between two consenting married people..... If swinging around the ceiling fan in a leotard with a coke bottle sticking out your rear is your thing, go for it! 🤣 I have not done this!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

My guy doesn't seem to care.

I mean, why would he? He just got oral 😁


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

No issue at all


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Don’t want to offend anyone but wondered about d$&k breath lol


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

I dated a fillopino chick many years ago. She was submissive, she'd do anything, including blowing me and allowing me to fill up her mouth and go all over her lips. But then she'd come at me trying to kiss me with my cum hanging off her mouth, she thought it was funny I just wanted to relax after my orgasm instead I had to fend her off it was rather annoying.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

snowbum said:


> Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


Based on the way you wrote the above it sounds like your husband initiates the kissing after oral, so I would say it's not weird to him and that's all that matters. 

Personally, hard pass if any "fluids" were deposited into that orifice and I'd be tasting it. Otherwise, no problem. 

Some men (and women) aren't into kissing at all after any amount of oral, some are into snowballing, and some fall somewhere in the middle. To each their own.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife actually gets turned on by it. So no, no issue.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

snowbum said:


> Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


What’s the context? Did he express some apprehension, or is this something you have avoided so far?

How do you feel kissing him after he’s given you oral? How do you feel about him giving you oral around your period (and subsequent kissing)? Could be he’s taking cues from you.

Does he ever perform oral on you after he’s ejaculated inside you? How do you feel about kissing him after that?


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

snowbum said:


> Don’t want to offend anyone but wondered about d$&k breath lol


I personally think my d$&k smells lovely.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

No kidding. Mine is sugar and spice and everything nice. 

Now I make sure to kiss all over my lady after giving some oral sex—- gotta be some incentive there to be super clean.🤓


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Never thought about it...


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

snowbum said:


> Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


It might depend on how messy it is. My partners have either swallowed or caught the results with clothes or something so it's generally been fairly neat. I don't think I'd really have a problem if I'd gotten everywhere but I haven't experienced that so I can't say for sure.

On a somewhat related note, I don't think I would be weirded out because I'll go down on her after sex. She tells me that this is not something partners have done in the past so I might not be "normal".


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

He doesn’t finish during oral. It’s piv


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Nope no problem here. Unless it was of course the next day and you hadn't brushed your teeth yet!


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

snowbum said:


> He doesn’t finish during oral. It’s piv


Does he ever finish with oral?


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

No by my choice


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

snowbum said:


> No by my choice


Really? Poor guy...thats the best part.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

He also b insists On piv in different isotopes i chiose


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

snowbum said:


> He also b insists On piv in different isotopes i chiose


Love them isotopes.

Just kidding 🤣🤣


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Sorry meant we like piv to finish


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

snowbum said:


> Sorry meant we like piv to finish


I figured. Just pulling your leg.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

snowbum said:


> He also b insists On piv in different isotopes i chiose


Kinky. I like it. 😂😂😂

😉🤪🤭


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

It’s largely a matter of whether or not I finished. if I didn’t finish, or if she cleaned her mouth up, sure. If her mouth is still full or messy, not so much.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

As long it is mine that I taste!

I had to say this!!


----------



## tom.hum.ok (7 mo ago)

snowbum said:


> Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


wife didnt kiss me after oral to her, oral to me? not a problem


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

snowbum said:


> No by my choice


And how does he feel about that? Is there _any_ chance he thinks things were different with past boyfriends? Separately, and perhaps naively, I’ve wondered at times why it’s ok for a woman to say she can’t stand the taste etc., but if a guy were to refuse oral to his wife and say it was because he didn’t like the taste? Some women would rule the guy out or at least feel deeply offended and hurt.

Now I have to go back and make sure this is relevant to the thread and not a threadjack.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I believe that nothing is weird or off limits between two consenting married people..... If swinging around the ceiling fan in a leotard with a coke bottle sticking out your rear is your thing, go for it! 🤣 I have not done this!


You seem to know to many details about this activity !! LOL!


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

I didn’t have past boyfriends ergo no giving bjs to other men so….


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

snowbum said:


> I didn’t have past boyfriends ergo no giving bjs to other men so….


Well that settles that!


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

I mean I did but didn’t do oral


----------



## Bruining Dianthe (7 mo ago)

Ne, it would be fine

101100011001000011


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Why? It is so sexy and intimate. I always kiss my wife.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Trident said:


> _*I dated a fillopino chick many years ago. She was submissive, she'd do anything, including blowing me and allowing me to fill up her mouth and go all over her lips. But then she'd come at me trying to kiss me with my cum hanging off her mouth, she thought it was funny I just wanted to relax after my orgasm instead I had to fend her off it was rather annoying.*_


*
NOTE TO SELF: * Don't read the "Sex in Marriage" board right before dinner. Blech.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> *NOTE TO SELF: * Don't read the "Sex in Marriage" board right before dinner. Blech.


Well at least it wasn't entitled "Kissing After Anal or something related"!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> *NOTE TO SELF: * Don't read the "Sex in Marriage" board right before dinner. Blech.


I knew not to open it. And yet I still did. I need rehab for TAM. 🙄🤪


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

snowbum said:


> Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


It's hot for this barbarian.🔥


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

snowbum said:


> Don’t want to offend anyone but wondered about d$&k breath lol


Just for fun my wife sometimes goes to work with **** breath, and I have no problem kissing her afterwards.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Note to self, do not discuss cunilingus after cumming inside her. (FTR I'm pro.)


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

I would suck my own D if I could. My life would be much simpler. LOL


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

OnTheRocks said:


> I would suck my own D if I could. My life would be much simpler. LOL


God knew what he was doing there 😅


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> God knew what he was doing there 😅


Those single digit inches of clearance are HUGE. LOL


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

snowbum said:


> Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


Why does it matter what anyone else thinks (men or women)? If your guy is cool with it isn't that all that matters?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

CharlieParker said:


> Note to self, do not discuss cunilingus after cumming inside her. (FTR I'm pro.)


Oh hell no. I’ll pull out if I’m planning on going back down there right away.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

DudeInProgress said:


> Oh hell no. I’ll pull out if I’m planning on going back down there right away.


I'm guessing no red wings for you either. It's all cool as long as you're both on the same page.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

DudeInProgress said:


> Oh hell no. I’ll pull out if I’m planning on going back down there right away.


It's really not a big deal. I used to be totally against it but now I go back down right away and I don't pull out unless told to. It's not messy if you do it right, and if it is a little messy it's nothing a quick wipe can't fix. Though I do stick to one area in case there is any leakage. To each their own though.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> *NOTE TO SELF: * Don't read the "Sex in Marriage" board right before dinner. Blech.


How do you think I felt living through the experience? Eventually I had enough and kicked "cummy kisses" to the curb.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

OnTheRocks said:


> I would suck my own D if I could. My life would be much simpler. LOL


As the old George Carlin one-liner goes, in reference to the dog licking his balls in front of company, "If I could reach I'd never leave the house!".


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

CharlieParker said:


> I'm guessing no red wings for you either. It's all cool as long as you're both on the same page.


You would guess correctly. I’m fine at the very beginning or tail end, but on those full flow days, negative. There are plenty other things to do that get the job done on those days.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

snowbum said:


> Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


No, goes both ways.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

snowbum said:


> Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


No issues. None at all. Fun knowing that tongue just satisfied me. Wish she’d save some for me to taste. Greedy girl. She is not a fan of my kissing her after I eat her out. To each their own


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

If I have issue putting my mouth somewhere I have been, the why would she go there herself.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

OnTheRocks said:


> Those single digit inches of clearance are HUGE. LOL


He can see it from here, just can't get there from here. BAHAHA!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

DudeInProgress said:


> Oh hell no. I’ll pull out if I’m planning on going back down there right away.


Good thing it is not needed, wife easily comes with PIV. So by the time I finish giving her 2-3 orally, she has another 3+ with PIV before I get there. If I tried to go back, she could not take any more, too sensitive. Give it 5-10 min and time for round 2.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

snowbum said:


> Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


From my perspective, no it's not weird.

When I love a woman, anything sexual is on the table. My lover gets anything she wants from me, and as often as she wants it.

Kissing after oral goes both ways. It adds to the intimacy of cunnilingus and fellatio IMHO. There is no question, I will never reject the scent and flavor that comes from loving oral sexual activity!


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> Good thing it is not needed, wife easily comes with PIV. So by the time I finish giving her 2-3 orally, she has another 3+ with PIV before I get there. If I tried to go back, she could not take any more, too sensitive. Give it 5-10 min and time for round 2.


Two or three orally? Then 3 plus PIV?? Do you expect us to believe this?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't care if you do or not. Babygirl is very satisfied with Daddy. I hear all these stories of women who can't come and think damn that sux! Have been blessed that wife does easily. Helps that she is also very turned on by me, and vice versa.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> I don't care if you do or not. Babygirl is very satisfied with Daddy. I hear all these stories of women who can't come and think damn that sux! Have been blessed that wife does easily. Helps that she is also very turned on by me, and vice versa.


We’re happy for ya!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TY I hit the Lotto. Was not always that way. During early years I had her on pedestal and would not last long. She came most of time. Was about ready to divorce 10-12 yrs in. I read NMMNG and it busted my nose and slapped me around pretty bad. 

She was taken off the pedestal and down to where we could communicate. She had got hysterectomy and started on HRT and corrected her hormonal crazy train. 

I had Low T and started HRT. Got to where I was like the Energizer bunny, I could just keep going and going. Could have sex for over an hour and may or may not get there. 

I guess the fact I was loosing weight, packing on 💪 and no longer put her above me in my idea of self worth, flipped a switch in her. She is alot more submissive, ready for sex at the drop of a robe and alot more turned on by me. In the past 7-8 yrs I do not recall her turning me down. Just had our 25th and for the past 7-8 yrs we have had people in public ask if we just got married. No that is the way we are, back in the honeymoon phase.


----------



## AskAndy (11 mo ago)

I don’t think it’s gross or disgusting at all to kiss my wife after oral. I am ecstatic that she wants to do it in the first place and I try to show my gratitude to for her endeavors. BUT… after I have spent a good long time between her legs, then I kiss her she asks me if I am going to wash my face, because she can smell her scent on my face, and I tell her “NO WAY!” I enjoy the activity that got my face full of her scent and I tell her I can still smell her scent for hours after and that’s a huge turn on for me, I can cup my hands over my mouth and nose to get whiffs of her during the day after I have given her immense pleasure, it’s a kind of badge of honor. Some guys hang their woman’s bra off the mirror, but I carry her scent on my face. She says it embarrasses her that I won’t wash after, but I tell her that it’s a testament to our love and dedication to carry her scent, it doesn’t embarrass me, I’m actually proud to carry it. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

My LH, never. He would avoid anything like that after I went down on him. Now a past lover, never phased him. It was a beautiful thing.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I don't think it's weird. Wife goes down on me and then we kiss.


Not weird at all. kinda hot actually


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

tom.hum.ok said:


> wife didnt kiss me after oral to her, oral to me? not a problem


Sounds familiar


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

OnTheRocks said:


> I would suck my own D if I could. My life would be much simpler. LOL


Have you ever done it on anybody else to know what it's like?


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Have you ever done it on anybody else to know what it's like?


No, but I've had it done to me plenty and know what that's like. The other side of the situation would be worth it to me, even if it were somewhat unpleasant. 

I'm guessing you're not a fan of giving?


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

My darling rarely lets me finish in her mouth, but when she does we have a traditional ending! She smiles with her cheeks puffed full of me, and before I can calm down from my orgasm she kisses me and passes my DNA right back into my mouth, not stopping the kiss until she has seen and felt me swallow it all. Makes her very excited and satisfied to feed it back to me


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

OnTheRocks said:


> No, but I've had it done to me plenty and know what that's like. The other side of the situation would be worth it to me, even if it were somewhat unpleasant.
> 
> I'm guessing you're not a fan of giving?


I did it enough but I've yet to hear anyone in real life tell me they're a fan of it.

Plus I have big teeth!

I have heard you'll get the best BJ's and the best handies from other guys.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I have heard you'll get the best BJ's and the best handies from other guys.


I've heard the same, but just not into that. I'd rather get it from an amateur with XX chromosomes. LOL


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

OnTheRocks said:


> I've heard the same, but just not into that. I'd rather get it from an amateur with XX chromosomes. LOL


If I was a horny guy that was just miserably horny, I'd be finding a way to get attracted to men. They appreciate each other's penises.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

CharlieParker said:


> Note to self, do not discuss cunilingus after cumming inside her. (FTR I'm pro.)


🐓


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> God knew what he was doing there 😅


Yeah, because if he had designed it that way, a lot of men would be walking around with spines permanently curved into the fetal position. They would look like a rollie pollies.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I believe that nothing is weird or off limits between two consenting married people..... If swinging around the ceiling fan in a leotard with a coke bottle sticking out your rear is your thing, go for it! 🤣 I have not done this!


Suuuuure.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I believe that nothing is weird or off limits between two consenting married people..... If swinging around the ceiling fan in a leotard with a coke bottle sticking out your rear is your thing, go for it! 🤣 I have not done this!


I about choked on my coffee laughing!🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

snowbum said:


> No by my choice


You've never climaxed from getting oral?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I have no issue kissing after. Our intimacy many times starts with oral on me, not to completion though, as I rather that be PIV. 
If a guy is not willing to kiss after SO does oral on him I would say then why would she want it in her mouth, if you have aversion to kissing after she has. 

I know my wife would give a BJTC if I requested, but I know that even semen causes her acid reflux to flare up, so I do not even ask. She has a couple time after I had hip replacement and while I was down physically. She gets very aroused giving me a BJ, but we feel more intimate and bonded together to finish PIV.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> I have no issue kissing after. Our intimacy many times starts with oral on me, not to completion though, as I rather that be PIV.
> If a guy is not willing to kiss after SO does oral on him I would say then why would she want it in her mouth, if you have aversion to kissing after she has.
> 
> I know my wife would give a BJTC if I requested, but I know that even semen causes her acid reflux to flare up, so I do not even ask. She has a couple time after I had hip replacement and while I was down physically. She gets very aroused giving me a BJ, but we feel more intimate and bonded together to finish PIV.


Exactly. refuse to kiss her after is demeaning to her.


----------



## Eurojet (6 mo ago)

Have no issue with it whats so ever, if she wants to kiss then we kiss.


----------



## DCW (6 mo ago)

Few weeks ago mine said no kissing after going down on her for the first time. She doesn’t always want oral but does on occasion. We didn’t talk about it before it happened, just went with the moment. When I came back up she said “no kissing “. Not sure why, I didn’t ask as we were moving on to the finale. I assumed she thought she wasn’t fresh or something but all was good down there so not sure what to make of it


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

DCW said:


> Few weeks ago mine said no kissing after going down on her for the first time. She doesn’t always want oral but does on occasion. We didn’t talk about it before it happened, just went with the moment. When I came back up she said “no kissing “. Not sure why, I didn’t ask as we were moving on to the finale. I assumed she thought she wasn’t fresh or something but all was good down there so not sure what to make of it


Do not try to decipher. just agree. Safer


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

My wife won’t come near me after I orally pleasure her, but I’m wildly excited when her wet mouth tastes and smells just like “me“ as we kiss. Everybody is different


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

I think it's kind of erotic when she kisses me after I've done oral on her, so we do it all the time!
Turn around is fairplay, and she finds it hot when I kiss her after she's done oral on me. So....we do that all the time too! 

Sure would put a damper on things, if we hand some hangups about our own juices. 
"Sorry....I'm not kissing you. You just licked/sucked me to orgasm." Makes no sense to us!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

snowbum said:


> Wondering from man’s perspective: if I engage in oral and then husband kisses me, is that weird to a guy?


Depends on what I've been eating.


----------

